# Shrimplets or bugs?



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

A few days ago I started noticing all these little white dots floating around in my shrimp tank. I have no idea what they are, they are so small it doesn't show up in pictures and I don't have a nice camera. I'll try anyways... Any ideas?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Doesn't look like shrimplets to me, if you're referring to the tiny white dots floating on the right side of the tank in picture two. Not sure what they are, but if they're alive, then it's probably some sort of crustacean. They're usually harmless, though their presence usually means overfeeding.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

From my not so big experience with shrimplets, they usually don't show up and swim freely when they are so small that you can't see they are actually copies of their parents. But every now and then I get some out during the water change and I've seen tiny ones. You probably wouldn't need to ask if you see them.
I had small white dots swimming and jumping around in one of my betta tanks before and I guess you have the same ones. The betta ate them


----------



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

Boo... I didn't think they were shrimplets but just hoping


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

SpeedFactor said:


> Boo... I didn't think they were shrimplets but just hoping


I know the feeling very well  Hopefully you'll see them soon!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Could possibly be copepods... what do they look like? do they look like tiny white dots dancing around in the tank?


----------



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup that's exactly it. They just zip around in the tank.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

if its copepods... they should be fine... presence of copepods means you got a established tank  they are pretty much ok with shrimps...  hope that helps


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

My shrimp tank seems to get all sort of pests (though they tend to die out). Recently, its copepods. I don't like the looks of them but I also know they're hard to get rid of. Anyone know of a shrimp friendly fish that will eat copepods?


----------



## pandaboy (Mar 4, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> Could possibly be copepods... what do they look like? do they look like tiny white dots dancing around in the tank?


Are copepods dangerous?
I do have these at the moment.
How do I get rid of these?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am pretty sure tetras eat them... try some cardinals or glowlights

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not dangerous, in fact they're a sign that the tank is nicely cycled. I put some pygmy livebearers in my tank and all the copepods are gone. But then I haven't seen many baby shrimp in my tank either....


----------

